# Can I fit an oscar in here?



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

125 Gallon Tank

2 x GT
1 x JD
1-2 x Severum
1 x Cuban

Getting the tank this weekend, but of course had my stock planned out in advance, the only fish I currently have right now are the GTs growing out in a 55.


----------



## hunter99 (Dec 16, 2007)

id say yes just make sure he doesnt get bullied while he's small


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Yep Yep


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

And keep an eye on the cuban ...


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Decided to not get the Cuban, so the final stock list is the following:

2 x GT
1 x JD
1 x Gold Sev
1 x Red Sev
1 x Lemon Oscar

Tank is cycling so now I just need to do is just be patient. And I plan on keeping 2 x 55 Gallon tanks ready just in case the above mix doesn't work out.


----------



## va1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'd skip the lemon oscar. They are soaked in yellow dye that destroys their slime coat and they almost always die within a month. Same with blueberry oscars.


----------



## madjecks (Jun 8, 2009)

Booo for dyed fish,

Lutino (albino) oscar they're pretty much a yellow color already and you won't be supporting the dyed fish.

Make sure they have enough places to hide so everyone can have a lil territory and watch the oscar rule the roost. My oscar and Jack got along great, but the oscar and the terror didn't like each other and the terror ended up getting bullied all over to the point where they had to be separated.

Have you bought the fish yet? will you be buying them all as juveniles?


----------



## va1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Good call majecks...and given the outside chance that he makes it past a month he'll turn out white anyways.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

A Lemon Oscar isn't a dyed fish...I wouldn't even consider purchasing a dyed fish.

Lemon Oscar


----------



## va1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Where I live they are


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Look at the link I provided


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Cook.MN said:


> Lemon Oscar


Click the above


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

va1 said:


> Where I live they are


Well that's not really a Lemon Oscar now eh? :wink: That would be called a Dyed Lemon Oscar, of which I have no interest in purchasing.


----------



## va1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nope just call em lemon oscars. And that oscar sees to just be an albino oscar.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Nope not an Albino, and no not dyed.

Can do a search for images for them, they look different then an albino.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

va1 said:


> I'd skip the lemon oscar. They are soaked in yellow dye that destroys their slime coat and they almost always die within a month. Same with blueberry oscars.


Do you have a link supporting this statement? Lemon's are not dyed. Blueberry's are.


----------



## va1 (Jun 23, 2009)

My guess is we are talking about two different things. I did research and found the color morph oscars. I also found the dyed ones like at a lfs here in my town. The color morph just has yellow where normal albinos have red. The lemon oscars I am talking about are they dyed variety. Just like a blueberry only yellow. The have the red coloration like an albino but the white is stained yellow. I've seen these many many times.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

:-? The question is can you fit an "O" in your 125g setup? (whatever color). The answer is "it depends". Fish temperments are often unpredictable. GT's & JD's in particular. Introduction to an established tank can be tricky depending on age, size, aquascaping & of course temperment. The new 'yellow' guy can easily be looked on as an intruder & thus a target. Monitor closely. "T"


----------

